# 2014 NBA Draft Thread



## Jamel Irief

Didn't see this thread. 

If bill Simmons is doing this I might not even watch. Can't take a draft of him making fantasy trade proposals and throwing hissy fits at celtics decisions (only to flip flop later).


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*

I always thought NBA TV had their own draft telecast, but I guess not. That kinda sucks.


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*

Also, let's make a "no posting picks via twitter" pact for tonight, shall we?


----------



## Adam

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*



Floods said:


> Also, let's make a "no posting picks via twitter" pact for tonight, shall we?


I hate that shit. @Basel better not allow it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*



Adam said:


> I hate that shit. @Basel better not allow it.


I don't even really get posting picks. I mean if you're watching it you don't need to announce it. It's like they people that post the score and time life in playoff threads. "82-75 spurs after the third quarter" no shit! What are you a court reporter?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> I don't even really get posting pics. I mean if you're watching it you don't need to announce it. It's like they people that post the score and time life in playoff threads. "82-75 spurs after the third quarter" no shit! What are you a court reporter?


You still have a stick up your ass about scores thing? :laugh:

I do it as like a set timeline for game threads, not just all talk, chaos, and for people following it later if they aren't watching.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482267731530899456


----------



## R-Star

Man that's a dumb suit. 

He should have done a huge Canadian flag suit. 

****ing Wiggy.


----------



## Basel

I won't post anything via Twitter. But I can't stop others from doing it.


----------



## Floods

His suit looks like my bedsheets.


----------



## Dissonance

I'll do it just to spite people 


:werdum:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

When does this actually start (with Cleveland on the clock)?


----------



## Diable

Cleveland is on the clock right now


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: 2014 nba draft thread*



Dissonance said:


> You still have a stick up your ass about scores thing? :laugh:
> 
> I do it as like a set timeline for game threads, not just all talk, chaos, and for people following it later if they aren't watching.


I didn't know I posted about it before. Also I didn't single anyone out.


----------



## Basel

Sir Patchwork said:


> When does this actually start (with Cleveland on the clock)?



4:30 Pacific I believe.


----------



## Adam

I was referring to the posting the picks before the commissioner reads them out. I don't care about other twitter posts.


----------



## Floods

Adam said:


> I was referring to the posting the picks before the commissioner reads them out.


Me as well


----------



## Basel

I know what you guys meant.


----------



## Bogg

Basel said:


> 4:30 Pacific I believe.


What's that in adult world time?


----------



## Floods

Time zones, how do they work.


----------



## JNice

All I want to know is when is Geert Hammink getting picked.


----------



## AG

Oh man, look at what Wiggins is wearing


----------



## Dissonance

I always forget. No more :stern:


----------



## TheAnswer

R-Star said:


> Man that's a dumb suit.
> 
> He should have done a huge Canadian flag suit.
> 
> ****ing Wiggy.


It's a sick suit, not everyone can rock suspenders and pleated pants like you.


----------



## Dissonance

Stupid reporters talking to players about where the reports say they're going or were rumored specifically.


----------



## Floods

When is this soccer bullshit going to end? I thought it was NBA draft night.


----------



## JNice

I think all the "sources said" stuff is funny. It is total BS even though I eat it up. All those rumors in the old days were probably pretty legit but anyone putting info out these days knows it is going right up on twitter in 30 seconds.


----------



## Ballscientist

4:30pm to start picking the No. 1?


----------



## Floods

If Embiid gets to LA I will kick Ainge in the balls.


----------



## TheAnswer

I hope Embiid gets to LA


----------



## Adam

Alright boys, let's do this.


----------



## Floods

Stop it Silver


----------



## AG

Cavs will take Wiggins


----------



## Adam

Silver sucks at public speaking.


----------



## Basel

Cavs don't need the entire five minutes. Surely they've already made a decision.


----------



## Bogg

Really hoping to see some activity out of Boston tonight. No more holding pattern.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

It would be awesome if the Cavs took some random mid-lottery guy again.


----------



## Bogg

Basel said:


> Cavs don't need the entire five minutes. Surely they've already made a decision.


It's the Cavs. I'd say that assumption is less than safe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

**** David Stern!! Just felt like throwing that out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

watch the Cavs take McDermott...


----------



## Basel

Let's gooooo.


----------



## Maravilla

Lol cleveland still being cleveland.


----------



## Adam

Just when you think you can't hate Cleveland more they take 10 mins for a 5 min pick.


----------



## Basel

It's Wiggins.


----------



## Bubbles

Damnit


----------



## Adam

You ****ed up Cleveland. Should have taken Embiid or Parker.


----------



## Dissonance

Cavs select Andrew Wiggins #1 

Get your Cavs jersey, @Coach Fish


----------



## Basel

Man, I was really hoping the Cavs screwed that up.


----------



## Dissonance

I like it.


----------



## Basel

Bucks are taking Parker. No way they pick anyone else, right?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Adam said:


> You ****ed up Cleveland. Should have taken Embiid or Parker.


You're joking right? This was easily the best decision they could made.

And as for my excitement...**** TO THE YES THIS SHIT IS AWESOME MY COCK IS CURRENTLY ON THE RISE!!!!!!!


----------



## AG

They should keep Wiggins, don't give away a guy who can become a superstar


----------



## Basel

@Coach Fish is mad.


----------



## TheAnswer

Basel said:


> Bucks are taking Parker. No way they pick anyone else, right?


Parker very likely, Exum if not.


----------



## Basel

Don't be like Cleveland, Milwaukee. Just pick Jabari already.


----------



## Smath

Blatt gonna have fun coaching Wiggins


----------



## AG

Bucks will certainly take Parker


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Not too many teams who can't make use of a versatile player like Wiggins. Easy pick in my view.


----------



## Basel

Parker goes #2 . Now things get interesting.


----------



## Floods

And _now_ it gets interesting.


----------



## Bogg

Now it gets interesting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

now shit gets real...


----------



## Basel

I don't think Philly looks for a Joel/Noel combo here.


----------



## Bubbles

Hopefully Parker pans out for us.

I want Wiggins to bust to spite the Cavs.


----------



## AG

76ers will take Exum


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I don't think Jabari Parker know what "understatement" means.


----------



## Floods

AG said:


> 76ers will take Exum


I don't know if this is just you speculating or if you're getting it from twitter, but if it's the latter cut it out.


----------



## Basel

Jabari said it's an understatement that scouts said he's the most NBA ready.


----------



## Floods

> Sacramento and Boston discussing a trade sending Ben McLemore to Celtics for the 6th pick, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


*commits suicide*


----------



## TheAnswer

I think shit gets real after Philly takes Embiid and Orlando takes Exum. Not yet.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

With Wiggins on the Cavs now, and with a new coach in David Blatt who is apparently an offensive genius, just discounting the idea of Lebron coming to the Cavs (for now), how much better do the Cavs become after these two moves this upcoming season?


----------



## Basel

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think Jabari Parker know what "understatement" means.



I doubt Exum goes to Philly unless they're trading MCW.


----------



## 29380

Basel said:


> @Coach Fish is mad.


No, happy for Wiggins.


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> *commits suicide*



:laugh: This would be hilarious.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

XxIrvingxX said:


> With Wiggins on the Cavs now, and with a new coach in David Blatt who is apparently an offensive genius, just discounting the idea of Lebron coming to the Cavs (for now), how much better do the Cavs become after these two moves this upcoming season?


If they can develop any kind of defensive discipline, they'll be over .500.


----------



## Basel

Sir Patchwork said:


> If they can develop any kind of defensive discipline, they'll be over .500.



Isn't that what Mike Brown was supposed to do for them?


----------



## Dissonance

Floods said:


> *commits suicide*














Horrible if they do that.


----------



## AG

Floods said:


> I don't know if this is just you speculating or if you're getting it from twitter, but if it's the latter cut it out.


Just speculating, I have no inside information


----------



## Basel

Why are teams taking so long?


----------



## Adam

XxIrvingxX said:


> With Wiggins on the Cavs now, and with a new coach in David Blatt who is apparently an offensive genius, just discounting the idea of Lebron coming to the Cavs (for now), how much better do the Cavs become after these two moves this upcoming season?


A rookie coach and a 180 lb. rookie who was mediocre as a rookie in college? I'd say you will be right back here in the lottery next year.


----------



## Dissonance

EMBIID to Sixers.


----------



## Bubbles

EMBIID


----------



## Floods

Embiid is not pleased.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Embiid looks like he could give two shits.


----------



## Basel

Embiid it is. Twin Towers potential for Philly? 

:laugh: Does Joel realize he was just picked?


----------



## Diable

Embiid looks like the judge gave him life without parole. Philly isn't that bad


----------



## l0st1

Embiid looked pissed Sixers picked him


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Embiid #3 .

Philly likes their rehabbing bigs.


----------



## AG

LOL look at Embiid, I guess he didn't expect that
At least he doesn't go to the Lakers


----------



## Dissonance

Embiid looks like he wants to cry.


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao Embiid is devastated, really wanted Boston/LA.


----------



## Marcus13

He's shitty about this. He was hoping to land in LA or Boston no doubt


----------



## Basel

Orlando has to take Exum here.


----------



## Bubbles

I want the Sixers to troll the NBA by taking Dario Saric at #10 now. :laugh:


----------



## Adam

The moment Embiid realized he isn't going to be a Laker. Gif that please.


----------



## Basel

Okay, maybe he _is_ happy...


----------



## hobojoe

See avatar, make it happen.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

As for the Milwaukee pick...

Do Not Like.


----------



## Basel

EpicFailGuy said:


> As for the Milwaukee pick...
> 
> Do Not Like.



Why?


----------



## Floods

Welp if Exum and Smart are the next two picks I'm going to go postal.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## AG

Will be shocked if the Magic don't take Exum


----------



## Smath

Embid with Kobe could have been nice =[


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> Welp if Exum and Smart are the next two picks I'm going to go postal.


I talked myself into Gordon like a month ago, so I'd be plenty happy.


----------



## Bogg

Damnit


----------



## Basel

Magic select Aaron Gordon. Wow.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Eh??


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Good pick Philly. It's stupid to worry about short term injuries if you can get a long term star. People probably also would have thought taking Blake Griffin would be a mistake if they knew he would miss a year with a blown out knee. They now have two big men who would likely have been #1 picks if not for pre-draft injury.


----------



## TheAnswer

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Floods

:laugh: Stupid Magic


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Basel said:


> Why?


I haven't liked Parker all year. He led Duke to a first-round exit, and looks like he does some things OK, but nothing great. The guy who just went is a better player than Parker too.


----------



## AG

Oh wow, surprise, thought Exum would be the pick


----------



## Dissonance

WOW.


----------



## Dissonance

sad @hobojoe


----------



## Basel

Poor @hobojoe.


----------



## Bubbles

:laugh: Orlando


----------



## Floods

So there will be a guard available for the Celtics at 6.

Inb4 Ainge takes Vonleh


----------



## l0st1

Wow, Orlando with the first shocker


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Magic with a nice pick.


----------



## UD40

Yikes...


----------



## Marcus13

Magic get Blake Griffin 2.0 - Great pick


----------



## Dissonance

I like Gordon a lot but not sure about this high. #MatrixReloaded


----------



## TheAnswer

Exum to Utah, Smart to Boston, Noah/Vonleh to LA?


----------



## Basel

Would've loved Gordon on the Lakers. Really thought he would be available at 7.


----------



## Bogg

For the record, I like that pick for Orlando. They're all set at center with Vucevic, but they still needed a rim protector. Gordon can be that guy.


----------



## Basel

Exum to Utah then?


----------



## roux

Jabari Parker baby!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## l0st1

SO Orlando trades their starting SG and then drafts a tweener forward? Are they planning on keeping Nelson? I don't understand their thought process.


----------



## Diable

I don't think anyone predicted this...Next pick will be interesting. Utah already has Trey Burker, but Dante Exum is perhaps more of a combo guard


----------



## Basel

TheAnswer said:


> Exum to Utah, Smart to Boston, Noah/Vonleh to LA?



I think I would rather have Randle.


----------



## AG

Exum didn't workout for the Jazz, do they take him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

One of Randle, Exum or Smart will be on board for the Lakers!


----------



## UD40

My prediction:

Vonleh to UTH.
Exum to Boston.
Randle to LA.


----------



## l0st1

Diable said:


> I don't think anyone predicted this...Next pick will be interesting. Utah already has Trey Burker, but Dante Exum is perhaps more of a combo guard


Well its either Exum or Vonleh at this point so either they replace Burke or Favors. Or potentially take Exum and start him at SG.

Burke, Exum, Hayward, Favors, Kanter?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Well, at least this isn't Cavaliers selecting Anthony Bennett stupid.


----------



## Basel

UD40 said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Vonleh to UTH.
> Exum to Boston.
> Randle to LA.



I would be good with this.


----------



## Adam

"We need a legit center." -Trey Burke

I'm sure his teammates love that comment :laugh:


----------



## Basel

Exum to the Jazz.


----------



## Floods

**** off and die Utah


----------



## Dissonance

Mormons select Exum.


----------



## TheAnswer

Exum is gonna be nasty as ****.


----------



## Floods

I let myself believe...


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Quin Snyder's first pick...Dante Exum.


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> **** off and die Utah



Take Vonleh. Leave Smart or Randle to us.


----------



## Diable

Utah is probably happy here


----------



## Adam

Thank god I don't have to watch Wade guard that in Orlando. Go West young man.


----------



## Dissonance

Man, he looked good in those highlights.


(I know it's just highlights)


----------



## Basel

Wait, Lakers were going to trade for Embiid? Ramona Shelburne reporting they're not going to but I didn't know it was even being discussed.


----------



## AG

I'm guessing Celtics take Smart


----------



## Basel

I'm thinking Smart to the Celtics and Randle to the Lakers.


----------



## Floods

AG said:


> I'm guessing Celtics take Smart


We better.


----------



## l0st1

Jesus, Exum's dad.... that interview was cringe worthy


----------



## Floods

Shut your hole Simmons


----------



## Floods

I will accept that.


----------



## Basel

Celtics take Marcus Smart.


----------



## Bogg

Okay. I can live with that.


----------



## Basel

Please select Julius Randle, Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance

Celtics select Smart. Happy non-suicidal @Floods.


----------



## Diable

Rondo to the trade market


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Marcus Smart is a nice player. 

Brad Stevens will like him.


----------



## l0st1

Rondo trade on the horizon?


----------



## Adam

Rookies: nobody cares about your jacket lining.


----------



## JerryWest

LAKERS PICK RANDLE PICK HIM!! NOWW NOWW


----------



## TheAnswer

Rondo's gonna be out sooner than later.


----------



## Smath

Lakers up! I'm psyced!


----------



## Floods

Dissonance said:


> Celtics select Smart. Happy non-suicidal @Floods.


They could still trade him for McLemore. >_>


----------



## Basel

Pick Randle. Not Vonleh. Pick Randle. Not Vonleh. Pick Randle. Not Vonleh.


----------



## l0st1

Surprised Randle has fallen wasn't he supposed to be up there with Wiggins/Parker? I get Embiid came on but did Randle have a crappy year or what?


----------



## JerryWest

JULIUS RANDLE


----------



## Marcus13

Rondo is gonee


----------



## l0st1

Basel said:


> Pick Randle. Not Vonleh. Pick Randle. Not Vonleh. Pick Randle. Not Vonleh.




Why? From what I've heard Vonleh seems like the better player


----------



## Dissonance

Floods said:


> They could still trade him for McLemore. >_>


Haha true. My bad.


----------



## AG

I'm guessing Vonleh or Randle to the Lakers


----------



## JerryWest

If Lakers don't draft Randle, I refuse to watch any of their games this season.


----------



## MemphisX

l0st1 said:


> Why? From what I've heard Vonleh seems like the better player


None of that had anything to do with actual on the court action..mostly upside and combine.


----------



## Basel

JerryWest said:


> If Lakers don't draft Randle, I refuse to watch any of their games this season.



Bullshit.


----------



## Marcus13

I hope the Lakers dont take Randolph - I want to like Randolph


----------



## Basel

l0st1 said:


> Why? From what I've heard Vonleh seems like the better player



Just basing it off what I've seen. I prefer Randle.


----------



## Basel

Julius Randle!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Randle it is!!


----------



## Floods

Right pick for LA


----------



## Diable

Marcus13 said:


> I hope the Lakers dont take Randolph - I want to like Randolph


Shavlik Randolph?


----------



## Dissonance

Randle to LAL. Rejoice.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Randle to La-La land!

Well done, Lake Show.


----------



## Smath

niceeee


----------



## hobojoe

Not happy we passed on Exum, but Gordon will be a solid player. Don't like his offensive game at all, but he'll be a difference maker on defense. Lord knows the Magic need someone who can block a shot or two and be active. I'm now expecting Elfrid Payton at #12.


----------



## AG

Damn, I was hoping the Lakers didn't take Randle, he's going to be good


----------



## JerryWest

Julius Randle = Next Laker Hall of Famer


----------



## Dissonance

Real nice pick for them.


----------



## JerryWest

So happy most NBA GMs are idiots, lololololol


----------



## PauloCatarino

Randle. Cool.


----------



## Basel




----------



## TheAnswer

Was an easy decision for Mitch.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482316170662383616
:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

"Teams that passed on me will regret it."


----------



## Floods

Wow, Randle even looks like Randolph.


----------



## JerryWest

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482316170662383616
> :laugh:


lol


----------



## EpicFailGuy

hobojoe said:


> Not happy we passed on Exum, but Gordon will be a solid player. Don't like his offensive game at all, but he'll be a difference maker on defense. Lord knows the Magic need someone who can block a shot or two and be active. I'm now expecting Elfrid Payton at #12.


That would be a really, really solid draft.


----------



## Basel

Nik Stauskas to the Kings.


----------



## TheAnswer

Kings reach.


----------



## Floods

Little early for Stauskas but not a horrible pick I guess.


----------



## Bogg

Stauskas now has me worried that Boston actually is talking about McLemore.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

That was...interesting.


----------



## l0st1

Kings take Stauskas, is that a sign that there was a trade? Or are they not confident in Mclemore?


----------



## AG

Stauskas to the Kings


----------



## Dissonance

Stauskas. One off Suns list. Was not impressed with what I saw


----------



## Bogg

F this, I'm getting a beer.......


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Glad their is some sanity in the world. You can probably watch Vonleh's best game from last year and put it up against one of Randle's worst and there would still be no question as to who the better player is.

The Aaron Gordon pick is bad to me. I don't think he's a game changer on either end. Just a glue guy. He's too small to be an elite in the paint defender. He'd probably be good in the Kawhi Leonard role on the Spurs and the Magic probably deluded themselves into thinking they are the Spurs. He's not Blake Griffin or Shawn Marion. More like Josh Smith with a better disposition.


----------



## Adam

l0st1 said:


> Kings take Stauskas, is that a sign that there was a trade? Or are they not confident in Mclemore?


Would you be confident in McLemore?


----------



## Smath

Dissonance said:


> "Teams that passed on me will regret it."


Loved that! really impressed with our new rookie  love his mentality!


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> "Teams that passed on me will regret it."


I love that he's going to be heading into the season with a chip on his shoulder. I think he and Smart are going to revitalize both the Lakers and Celtics.


----------



## Floods

Why do these Samsung commercials annoy the shit out of me?


----------



## AG

Does Charlotte take Vonleh or McDermott?


----------



## l0st1

Adam said:


> Would you be confident in McLemore?


Not at all, but it's the Kings we are talking about afterall. The same team that is talking about letting Thomas leave so they can sign Livingston. Not the brightest franchise.

I could see the Kings making this pick for the Suns. We were rumored to be high on him and we were rumored to be looking at trading up and Kings were mentioned in that convo.


----------



## l0st1

AG said:


> Does Charlotte take Vonleh or McDermott?


McDermott if they know what's good for them.


----------



## Basel

The last time the Kings selected a good shooter, it didn't work out so well.


----------



## Bogg

AG said:


> Does Charlotte take Vonleh or McDermott?


McDermott


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Basel said:


> I love that he's going to be heading into the season with a chip on his shoulder. I think he and Smart are going to revitalize both the Lakers and Celtics.


I like this a lot. The two storied franchises with great fits.


----------



## JerryWest

Best thing about Randle right here:








Dominates the paint, doesn't mess around with low % jump shots like Rasheed Wallace


----------



## Sir Patchwork

No way Charlotte doesn't take Doug McDermott.


----------



## Diable

Damn we need a scorer and that's McDermott, not sure he's the best player there though


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482319368483647488


----------



## Floods

There goes Vonleh


----------



## Basel

Noah Vonleh to the Hornets.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Vonleh to the Hornets. 

Solid.


----------



## Dissonance

Hornets take Noah Vonleh.


----------



## Diable

Vonleh, so this means McDermott is going to be ROY


----------



## Basel

Sir Patchwork said:


> No way Charlotte doesn't take Doug McDermott.


There is, indeed, a way.


----------



## Bogg

_That's_ a surprise


----------



## Adam

Lil' Bosh.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

If you want a shooter I like Stauskas more than McDermott because he will actually be able to make plays with his handle.


----------



## Hibachi!

****ing kill me


----------



## Floods

Good on Charlotte for not using the #9 pick on Kyle Korver I mean Doug McDermott


----------



## l0st1

Don't like it for Charlotte. Feel like they really need a shooter. And McDermott would of been perfect. Curious to see if Vonleh is a legit stretch 4


----------



## R-Star

Wow. Was cooking and then eating dinner with the family and got a courtside seat to Simmons continuing his one man quest to insist Embiid is the best player of all time. 
"If Cleveland had balls, they'd take Embiid."
"If Milwaukee were smart, they'd go with Embiid."

Shut the **** up.


----------



## AG

Another Indiana big man to Charlotte


----------



## AG

76ers probably take McDermott


----------



## Floods

Lots of possibilities for Philly at 10.


----------



## Dissonance

Let's all rejoice for they're not the ****ing Bobcats anymore.


----------



## R-Star

I like Vonleh. I think this was a good pick for the Hornets.


----------



## Bogg

I wonder if this means McRoberts is gone and they're using that cap space for a big signing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

"I see myself as a stretch 4 at the next level"

That's what you want to hear.


----------



## Dissonance

Griffin busting on the media :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

Awesome. Glad Cleveland just came out and said it was always Wiggins, and that the media blatantly made shit up.


----------



## Adam

People think THAT guy is going to steal LeBron away from PAT RILEY. :laugh:


----------



## l0st1

Adam said:


> People think THAT guy is going to steal LeBron away from PAT RILEY. :laugh:


Griffin is actually a very solid front office guy and basketball mind. Always liked him in Phoenix


----------



## l0st1

Waiting for that lovely "we have a trade" line.


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> Griffin busting on the media :laugh:


Good. I was saying how much fake bullshit there was out there, nice to see him confirm it.

Lets all not be surprised when Bill and Jalen pretend that comment didn't happen.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Vonleh is like Kenny Thomas. Good rebounder and can shoot a little, but he's not a high volume NBA shooter.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> People think THAT guy is going to steal LeBron away from PAT RILEY. :laugh:


If Wade doesn't opt out, there's a whole ton of people who will be gunning to steal Lebron away.


----------



## 29380

Wow


----------



## Basel

Elfrid Payton to the 76ers. What does this mean for MCW? Hmmm.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Philly goes with Elfrid Payton.


----------



## Bubbles

Now that's interesting.


----------



## l0st1

Not sure what Sixers are thinking with this pick. McDermott is falling. Any chance he's around for the Suns at 14? Or Suns trade up for him? Rumors were him and Hood were two guys we were really high on.


----------



## AG

Another PG for the Sixers


----------



## R-Star

What a dumb ****ing pick.


----------



## Floods

Seventy-slixers take Payton. He's been flying up draft boards over the past few days.


----------



## JerryWest

Joel Embiid....


----------



## TheAnswer

Nice pick from Philly.


----------



## R-Star

Unless this is one of those turn around and put on another hat because you're trade bait, this makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Floods

Nice quaff.


----------



## Smath

76ers collects assets... drafting best value


----------



## Floods

**** these interviews.


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Griffin is actually a very solid front office guy and basketball mind. Always liked him in Phoenix


Been saying this since they hired him. He knows his shit. Real eye for talent. And was against a lot of things that happened 7 sec or less era draft wise. Just got ignored.


----------



## hobojoe

Time for the Magic to acquire MCW. Still have another lotto pick to offer in the deal.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482322140319186944


----------



## Floods

Who is this jerkoff interviewing MCW? Jesus christ.


----------



## R-Star

Smath said:


> 76ers collects assets... drafting best value


If Payton even the best value right now? I wouldn't say so. 

MCDubs sounds pretty pissed off right now. Just said he doesn't know if hes going to get traded.


----------



## AG

I would think Denver takes McDermott


----------



## Adam

No way Philly took that pick to keep, and if they're trading him I'd be on the lookout for Miami.


----------



## R-Star

Did this guy just compare Payton to Rondo?

These guys talking are the worst.


----------



## Basel

Twitter was reporting that Philly was going to take Saric...and that's why nobody here wants us posting anything from Twitter. #Touché


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> No way Philly took that pick to keep, and if they're trading him I'd be on the lookout for Miami.


For what possible assets though? You have none.


----------



## Basel

Doug McDermott to the Nuggets.


----------



## Floods

Lousy pick.


----------



## R-Star

At least a pick that makes sense again.


----------



## Bogg

Well Denver's added plenty of shooting today. Assuming Love doesn't wind up there (and Afflalo/McDermott/Faried could theoretically be the package) Lawson's going to have plenty of room to work with. Then again, if Love's there Lawson's going to have extra room too.


----------



## Floods

Basel said:


> Twitter was reporting that Philly was going to take Saric...and that's why nobody here wants us posting anything from Twitter. #Touché


I just don't want draft picks being posted before they're announced. Ruins the experience for people. Anything else like trade rumors I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## MemphisX

Gallo and McDermott


----------



## hobojoe

Magic desperately need shooting here. I have a feeling they may reach for a PG (Ennis or Napier).


----------



## Basel

I don't get what they'll be doing with Gallo now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

What is Miami going to offer Philly that they could possibly want, Norris Cole and Mike Beasley? Come on.


----------



## Dissonance

Is that Jay Williams doing the interviews? :laugh:

Can't believe he's ****ing Charissa Thompson too.


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> Magic desperately need shooting here. I have a feeling they may reach for a PG (Ennis or Napier).


I'm crossing my fingers for Ennis in Toronto. Hope you're wrong.


----------



## JerryWest

That moment when your player comparison is Adam Morrison :hibbert:


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Been saying this since they hired him. He knows his shit. Real eye for talent. And was against a lot of things that happened 7 sec or less era draft wise. Just got ignored.


Yup I've been a fan for years. Think he got overshadowed a bit in our front office. He always seemed to have a good sense about him.


----------



## Basel

McDermott compares himself to Wally Szcerbiak?


----------



## AG

I'm guessing Orlando takes LaVine


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Yup I've been a fan for years. Think he got overshadowed a bit in our front office. He always seemed to have a good sense about him.


I wanted us to hire him when Kerr bolted.


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> Is that Jay Williams doing the interviews? :laugh:
> 
> Can't believe he's ****ing Charissa Thompson too.


I love Jay Williams. It's good to see old Jayvile Kenevil getting another job.


----------



## hobojoe

I'd like Gary Harris, but not expecting it.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I don't get what they'll be doing with Gallo now.


Trading him.


----------



## Basel

Rumor: McDermott heading to Chicago.


----------



## MemphisX

Saric maybe...


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> I love Jay Williams. It's good to see old Jayvile Kenevil getting another job.


Ah, thought he was the guy you guys were talking about before.


----------



## Basel

Boom. McDermott traded to Chicago for the 16th and 19th picks.


----------



## R-Star

Trade. Yay.


----------



## Basel

That's a great move for Chicago, who is in dire need for offense.


----------



## l0st1

McDermott to chicago nice. Great trade for Chicago


----------



## Floods

Chicago giving up _two_ first rounders for Korver McDermott? The hell


----------



## AG

McDermott to Chicago


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Bulls shave off some cap space to go for Melo.


----------



## hobojoe

**** me.


----------



## Basel

And now I'm hearing that Saric will be traded to the 76ers for Payton. @hobojoe, you should be happy now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Chicago is a very good for McDermott. Needs to play somewhere with a good back line and good defensive scheme.


----------



## AG

Magic take Saric


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Chicago giving up _two_ first rounders for Korver McDermott? The hell


Agreed. I don't love it as much as others on here seem to. This is a deep deep draft to be pulling a move like that.


----------



## Floods

Orlando Millen'd the draft.


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> Chicago giving up _two_ first rounders for Korver McDermott? The hell


Sheds cap space - trying to get Melo.


----------



## Floods

Dipshit Simmons wanted Saric for the Celtics? :laugh:


----------



## l0st1

No idea what the Magic are doing. No idea at all.

Vucevic, Harris, Gordon, Saric. And exactly what back court players to go with Oladipo? Nelson gonna stay around?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482325266803744768


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> And now I'm hearing that Saric will be traded to the 76ers for Payton. @hobojoe, you should be happy now.


I hope so, because I ****ing hate Dario Sarich, and this draft and last year have made me hate the 76'ers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Saric to Philly for Payton


----------



## Basel

Orlando gets a good PG to pair with Gordon and Vucevic. Smart trade.


----------



## hobojoe

Basel said:


> And now I'm hearing that Saric will be traded to the 76ers for Payton. @hobojoe, you should be happy now.


You better be right.


----------



## Basel

Will the Wolves make a pick to keep Love happy? Or is him leaving all but a formality now?


----------



## Basel

hobojoe said:


> You better be right.


I am.


----------



## Floods

If it's a trade then that works for Orlando. I think Philly could have used immediate help though, Saric is stuck overseas for awhile.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Will the Wolves make a pick to keep Love happy? Or is him leaving all but a formality now?


Hes gone bro.


----------



## hobojoe

Payton/Oladipo/Harris/Gordon/Vucevic


----------



## AG

T-Wolves take LaVine, maybe Gary Harris or Rodney Hood
I want Harris for the Suns


----------



## Floods

Did Simmons just say that the Magic drafted Exum?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482325997740912641


----------



## l0st1

Did Simmons just say Exum is on the Magic?


----------



## R-Star

Well, this is definitely the moment I realize I shouldn't have promised my wife I'd watch Big Brother with her.


----------



## Basel

Zach LaVine to the Wolves. UCLA guy...


----------



## Adam

LaVine is going to suck in Minny. Would have loved him in Miami.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Well, this is definitely the moment I realize I shouldn't have promised my wife I'd watch Big Brother with her.


:whatever:


----------



## AG

Good. Hopefully the Suns take Gary Harris


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> Payton/Oladipo/Harris/Gordon/Vucevic


Actually pretty solid development wise.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> T-Wolves take LaVine, maybe Gary Harris or Rodney Hood
> I want Harris for the Suns


After watching him a bit just before, I want Harris too. plus, @EpicFailGuy's endorsement.


----------



## R-Star

Really tired of the spoiled ****ing kids pouting and sulking around when they don't get drafted by the team they want. Its the NBA ****ing draft. **** you Lavine. You're on my top 10 most hated player list now.


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> Dipshit Simmons wanted Saric for the Celtics? :laugh:


Kinda hard to kill taking Saric if he's still there at 17, no?


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> Well, this is definitely the moment I realize I shouldn't have promised my wife I'd watch Big Brother with her.


I'm DVRing it. #guiltypleasure


----------



## JerryWest

I swear Zach Levine said "f*ck me" right after he got drafted by the twolves, need a professional lipreader


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Really tired of the spoiled ****ing kids pouting and sulking around when they don't get drafted by the team they want. Its the NBA ****ing draft. **** you Lavine. You're on my top 10 most hated player list now.


I feel bad for LaVine that he doesn't know what being on this list means. His career is now forever cursed.


----------



## Adam

Chris Broussard is actually one of the dumbest human beings.


----------



## l0st1

Wait, is it shocking that Love would resign if he and Lebron were in Cleveland together?


----------



## 29380

Please replace Bill Simmons next year. :gopray:


----------



## Basel

JerryWest said:


> I swear Zach Levine said "f*ck me" right after he got drafted by the twolves, need a professional lipreader


Looked more like a, "****, man."


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> Well, this is definitely the moment I realize I shouldn't have promised my wife I'd watch Big Brother with her.


Eh watch it later. That's what I'm doing


----------



## Adam

l0st1 said:


> Wait, is it shocking that Love would resign if he and Lebron were in Cleveland together?


The best part is when he quoted it to his "source." What a joke.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Zach Lavine is really good at everything except being better at basketball than the other players he is on the floor with.


----------



## Floods

Bogg said:


> Kinda hard to kill taking Saric if he's still there at 17, no?


If he's stuck overseas for 3+ years then I'll pass.


----------



## Diable

So this Exum guy is buying everyone hookers and kangaroo steaks with his footlocker money


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> If he's stuck overseas for 3+ years then I'll pass.


Well, good thing he isn't. You know it's a two-year deal, right?


----------



## AG

Come on, Gary Harris to Phoenix


----------



## Dissonance

Suns select Cameron Boonstoppel 

:diss:


----------



## Floods

Bogg said:


> Well, good thing he isn't. You know it's a two-year deal, right?


Saric isn't anything special, and I'd much rather take someone who will be on the team next year.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns take TJ Warren. Got wind of this and looked at him while waiting, I like it.


----------



## Diable

Good spot for Tony Buckets, earlier than might have been expected


----------



## l0st1

Not opposed to TJ Warren, surprised it was with this pick though. Definitely going SF at 18

EDIT: oh damn thought Warren was a PF. Interesting. Thought we'd go after Payne, Hood, Harris or Young


----------



## Floods

Who is TJ Warren?


----------



## AG

There was a report the Suns made a promise to Warren, but it was thought he could go at 18, not 14


----------



## Diable

I'd have taken Warren over anyone in last year's draft personally


----------



## Basel

Heading out. Will be keeping track through Twitter and posting here a little.


----------



## AG

Damn, I doubt Gary Harris will be there at 18


----------



## Bubbles

Bubbles said:


> I want the Sixers to troll the NBA by taking Dario Saric at #10 now. :laugh:


Looks like they're aiming for the top of the lottery again next draft. :laugh:


----------



## Adam

AG said:


> Damn, I doubt Gary Harris will be there at 18


Miami needs your pick.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482327341805232129
:nonono:


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> Saric isn't anything special, and I'd much rather take someone who will be on the team next year.


Eh, after watching McRoberts and Diaw play major roles for playoff teams this year I get how a big who can really pass is valuable. I wouldn't have a problem with stashing Saric at 17 - Ainge's strategy over the next few years is going to _heavily_ depend on working the trade market, and having the rights to Dario while he's winning European league MVPs could be very valuable.


----------



## Floods

I wonder what @R-Star thinks of Simmons saying that Indiana will take a step _back_ if they lose Stevenson.


----------



## l0st1

Doesn't look like "**** me" to me. But either way, it's shitty that these kids feel entitled to pick where they go. Though I can't say I blame him for being unhappy about going to Minnesota


----------



## AG

I don't know if that's what LaVine said, but he certainly didn't look happy


----------



## Floods

After quickly reading up on Rodney Hood I guess I could get behind that for the Celtics. Although Denver needs shooting so they might grab him.


----------



## AG

Adreian Payne


----------



## l0st1

So, where do the Suns go at 18 now? Is there a PF left that's worth a look? Do we go another SF like Young/Harris if available and let Tucker walk?


----------



## Dissonance

Hawks bringing back the Pac Man logo? lol awesome.


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> So, where do the Suns go at 18 now? Is there a PF left that's worth a look? Do we go another SF like Young/Harris if available and let Tucker walk?


Best player available.


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Best player available.


Which is what exactly?


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Which is what exactly?


Whomever McD deems that :diss:


----------



## Dissonance

Wow classy move by NBA


----------



## 29380

Good move by Silver let the kid get his moment.


----------



## Floods

Good Guy NBA


----------



## EpicFailGuy

I love this from Adam Silver. 

That is the coolest thing I've seen in a long, long time.

#GreatworkAdam


----------



## l0st1

Good on the NBA.

Sad ****ing story man


----------



## Jamel Irief

Man this is sad... for that kid to be that close.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nice moment here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Classy classy move by the NBA doing this for Austin. Teared up a bit.


----------



## Adam

Great move by Silver. I teared up a little.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482330444500070400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482330774956281856


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Whomever McD deems that :diss:


Just give me your opinion god damn it!:gunner:


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Just give me your opinion god damn it!:gunner:


LOL I think Harris.


----------



## l0st1

Looks like Harris or Young will be on the board for Phoenix.


----------



## AG

Good, Gary Harris is still a possibility for the Suns, hopefully the Celtics don't take him


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> LOL I think Harris.


Ok, thank you haha.


I'm a bit surprised Silver hasn't announced anything. Teams dragging their feet going to the league office with the trade or what


----------



## Bogg

Young or Harris, let's go


----------



## MemphisX

l0st1 said:


> Doesn't look like "**** me" to me. But either way, it's shitty that these kids feel entitled to pick where they go. Though I can't say I blame him for being unhappy about going to Minnesota


I am sure you would feel differently if you had no choice on where to start your career in your chosen field.


----------



## Floods

Kyle Anderson would be interesting.


----------



## l0st1

MemphisX said:


> I am sure you would feel differently if you had no choice on where to start your career in your chosen field.


If I'm getting paid millions to play a game I love on a professional stage? No, I'll take that Timberwolves jersey and start my career happily.


----------



## Floods

I'd be good with Hood, Anderson, or Young. Dunno about Harris, he's an undersized SG and we just drafted a combo guard.


----------



## Bogg

Let's go. I like that pick.


----------



## Floods

James Young for the Celtics. Again, I will accept that.


----------



## AG

James Young, so Harris falls to the Suns


----------



## l0st1

Suns could go Hood. I believe Hood was the only player we worked out multiple times.


----------



## TheAnswer

Toronto's gotta take Ennis.


----------



## AG

l0st1 said:


> Suns could go Hood. I believe Hood was the only player we worked out multiple times.


Yeah, Hood is certainly a possibility, but I'm guessing they go with a guard


----------



## Dissonance

Looks like we're going off the grid a bit...


----------



## AG

Ok, another PG


----------



## hobojoe

That doesn't bode well for Bledsoe's future in Phoenix.


----------



## l0st1

Uh, I have no idea why we'd go PG


----------



## Diable

Wonder if this means there's some sort of Bledsoe deal going, Ennis does not make a ton of sense to me otherwise. It could be part of a deal though


----------



## Bogg

l0st1 said:


> Uh, I have no idea why we'd go PG


Trading Dragic when his value is high?


----------



## FSH

Toronto is pissed.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns take Tyler Ennis. Don't know enough about him.

But makes sense Goran/Bledsoe situation BUT also a potential upgrade over Ish Smith as back up PG. Those two both started and may have run responsibilities at PG when one sat but someone ran the team when both sat.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Phoenix has a billion PGs now.


----------



## Diable

I kind of think this is part of something else, either Bledsoe is going some place or Ennis is going some place


----------



## l0st1

Bogg said:


> Trading Dragic when his value is high?


Nah, I think our Front Office values Dragic over Bledsoe honestly.


And we can't trade a RFA right now so not sure what's going on. I know we need a 3rd guard but we could get that easily on the open market. SO many better options. Hopefully we took Ennis to trade him to Toronto


----------



## Diable

I'd be okay with it if Hood was there at 24 for Charlotte. He's a lousy defender, but he has range and we need scoring desperately


----------



## Adam

You don't need another PG Phoenix. Give him to us, please.


----------



## Diable

Bogg said:


> Trading Dragic when his value is high?


Dragic has such a great contract that he's virtually untradeable. Phoenix doesn't have any bad contracts and Dragic is giving you All NBA production for half of what an All NBA player costs you. It's almost impossible to trade him for decent value and you're getting such tremendous value from him that it's silly to want to move him.


----------



## l0st1

This reporter seems so awkward. Definitely not an actual reporter. Seems like a secretary that was told to get infront of the camera


----------



## Bogg

Diable said:


> Dragic has such a great contract that he's virtually untradeable. Phoenix doesn't have any bad contracts and Dragic is giving you All NBA production for half of what an All NBA player costs you. It's almost impossible to trade him for decent value


He's also an expiring contract now and just turned in a career year. I think you could get a _ton_ for him right now before he goes and starts looking for a max contract next summer.


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> You don't need another PG Phoenix. Give him to us, please.


You guys "reportedly" want Napier to appease LeBron haha.


----------



## Adam

Dissonance said:


> You guys "reportedly" want Napier to appease LeBron haha.


Yeah, the source of that is an off-the-cuff tweet by LeBron. #solidjournalism


----------



## 29380

WHAT!!!


----------



## Bogg

Wait......who?


----------



## Floods

Renaldo Balkman 2.0


----------



## l0st1

Who? Is Toronto drunk?


----------



## FSH

Wow Toronto didnt take Shabazz? Wtf?


----------



## Floods

This guy wasn't even included in NBAdraft.net's mock. Like, anywhere.


----------



## FSH

"He doesnt know how to play yet."

Lol wtf?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dafuk??


----------



## l0st1

Welp, so much for Suns trading with Toronto.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Shut up bill. Quit being a spaz.


----------



## seifer0406

this is araujo all over again


----------



## l0st1

So far as a Suns fan I'm scratching my head with this draft.


----------



## 29380

Not a McGary fan.


----------



## Floods

OKC loves big white guys apparently.


----------



## Dissonance

Michigan getting more players drafted for NBA than NFL lol


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482340301047345152


----------



## Diable

I wonder if McGary is going to get stuck in the drug program because of that bs


----------



## Sir Patchwork

McGary? Presti might be getting too fancy with his bold picks.


----------



## Diable

Yeah I'd not mind Cleanthony Early or Hood at 24. Either one of those guys is going to get shots up for us.


----------



## Floods

I'd laugh if Miami actually got Napier somehow.


----------



## l0st1

How do the Grizzlies not take Hood? THey desperately need shooting


----------



## 29380

Grizzlies take Analytics favorite Jordan Adams.


----------



## Dissonance

I expect Clint Capela if he's there at 27.


----------



## Adam

It's going to be funny to see peoples' heads explode and Andy Katz sputter like a fool when Napier is on the board and Miami doesn't pick him.


----------



## Bogg

Adam said:


> It's going to be funny to see peoples' heads explode and Andy Katz sputter like a fool when Napier is on the board and Miami doesn't pick him.


Now, I want Shabazz to go somewhere good and have a successful career, but that would be really funny.


----------



## Floods

Good pick by Utah.


----------



## Diable

Damn we got to take Early now...He's the obvious guy and that means we do something dumb probably


----------



## Bogg

Diable said:


> Damn we got to take Early now...He's the obvious guy and that means we do something dumb probably


I'd actually be very happy with Napier.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482342992804454400

We'll take a future 1 :diss:


----------



## Bogg

I like it. Uconn South.


----------



## Diable

I ****ing wanted Early


----------



## Dissonance

LeBron to Charlotte begins now!


----------



## Dissonance

LOLOLOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482344691036594176


----------



## Bogg

Aw man.......well, that's a good spot for Shabazz if Lebron comes back.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Miami bending over backwards to get Napier. Hopefully they don't think this is going to be enough to keep LeBron.


----------



## Diable

If we get a future first I am going to be heavily in favor of Lebron going to Cleveland


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482345183938637824


----------



## Adam

Meh. I'm not too big on the Napier to Miami move anymore.

Obviously, I'm glad to see Mario Chalmers finished in Miami, but I think that the future of the team is a slimmed down Wade at PG. I would have preferred a freak athlete and/or shooter. We're going to have to slide Wade to PG and get another floor spacer in the lineup.


----------



## Adam

Sir Patchwork said:


> Miami bending over backwards to get Napier. Hopefully they don't think this is going to be enough to keep LeBron.


Stop.


----------



## Floods

#shutupbill


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That jaw can't slim down...too much HGH.


----------



## Diable

DOn't take Early Daryl Morey!


----------



## Bogg

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482345183938637824


That's it? Boo.


----------



## Floods

South Bitch :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## e-monk

just got home what the hell did Chicago do?


----------



## Dissonance

Diable said:


> DOn't take Early Daryl Morey!


Sounds like they're going international.


----------



## Dissonance

Damn. Capela gone.


----------



## Diable

Stash pick for the Rockets


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> South Bitch :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Is......is that directed at me?


----------



## Diable

Now we better take Early or I'm getting on 85 and going South angry


----------



## King Joseus

What's his name on ESPN slipped up and said it.


----------



## Floods

Bogg said:


> Is......is that directed at me?


Lol no, Tom Penn just flubbed "South Beach" and said south bitch. And I found it funny because I'm easily entertained.


----------



## Adam

Bill Simmons so personally invested in hating on Miami. Teams shouldn't "help" them? They didn't even win the championship last year and there are several other contenders, but he's calling out a team for trading with us?


----------



## Bogg

Floods said:


> Lol no, Tom Penn just flubbed "South Beach" and said south bitch. And I found it funny because I'm easily entertained.


Oh, I was gonna say. I've been saying that Miami would be a good spot for Shabazz for a while. I just wanted to see him and Kemba teamed up again.


----------



## Adam

The yearly Anthony Randolph trade.


----------



## Dissonance

Now's your time to reach your potential Anthony Randolph going to Chicago. :laugh:

Sad I liked him too at one point.


----------



## Dissonance

Hairston to Hornets.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482347381170921472


----------



## AG

Suns up again


----------



## AG

Glenn Robinson III, Early, Jarnell Stokes maybe


----------



## hobojoe

Stokes is a huge steal at this point for whoever gets him.


----------



## UD40

I'll say Stokes.


----------



## Dissonance

Looks like we're gonna try to move pick for future 1 or International stash.


----------



## AG

Who?


----------



## NOFX22

AG said:


> Glenn Robinson III, Early, Jarnell Stokes maybe


One of them to the clippers


----------



## NOFX22

Kyle Anderson or Glen Robinson to the clippers


----------



## FSH

I bet Spurs where hoping for Bogdan to fall to them


----------



## Dissonance

I'm liking this pick of Bogdan Bogdanović.


----------



## AG

FSH said:


> I bet Spurs where hoping for Bogdan to fall to them


If the Spurs like him then it's a good pick


----------



## Diable

If there's a big man who can play NBA minutes LAC should grab him here, let big baby Shamu go to Slim Fast. It would be incredible for Early if they took him though, he'd probably be lights out with all of the open shots he'd get for the Clippers.


----------



## hobojoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482350033392922625


----------



## HKF

ESPN showed highlights of Bojan Bogdanovic the player the Nets hold rights to, not Bodgan. LOL.


----------



## Floods

**** soccer


----------



## 29380

Wow


----------



## AG

What? This guy in the 1st round?


----------



## Dissonance

Tom Penn calling out those stars who opt out for more money :laugh: awesome.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482353939137175552


----------



## Floods

The entire table is dumbfounded at Bill's fried chicken reference. :laugh:

Good pick for the Spurs.


----------



## Floods

Tom Penn's new name is South Bitch.


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Eh watch it later. That's what I'm doing


My wife is supposed to give birth to our second kid on Saturday. I'm not getting away with as much "Yea.... I'm going to sit in the basement, drink beer and watch basketball." as I used to.


----------



## Bubbles

Kyle Anderson is a great pick for the Spurs.


----------



## R-Star

Kyle Anderson? That's a sexy pick for San An.


----------



## Dissonance

Rich get richer. Nice fit.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> **** soccer


Means a lot from a guy that watches baseball.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> I wonder what @R-Star thinks of Simmons saying that Indiana will take a step _back_ if they lose Stevenson.


If it was someone I respected, I'd care. Simmons is a guy who's going to pretend he was calling for Wiggins to go #1 the whole time 5 years from now when hes the best player from the draft and Embiid is on his 4th team and playing 20 games a year. 

Lance is a cancer on the Pacers. I want him cut out.


----------



## FSH

So much talent in the 2nd round. Any other draft Early would have went 15-25 i think


----------



## AG

Do the Bucks take another Glenn Robinson 20 years later?


----------



## HKF

Man, Diaw is not going anywhere, they need to stop saying that nonsense. Kyle Anderson just took Damion James' role on the roster. Austin Daye better hope they don't take Dwight Powell in the 2nd round. 

Once Chip Engleland gets with Anderson to fix his jumper, he will be a very nice hybrid forward for them. Spurs just always get it right it seems.


----------



## Bubbles

AG said:


> Do the Bucks take another Glenn Robinson 20 years later?


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## JerryWest

Spurs got a big steal, basically a younger version of Diaw


----------



## JerryWest

No NBA management team thinks great passing big men are valuable anymore, SMH

At this rate, I'm expect Duncan to get two more titles with the Spurs.


----------



## Bubbles

Damien Inglis?


----------



## Adam

Just want to remind people that Jabari Parker is 19 because nobody seems to know.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hopefully the Laker buy a 2nd rounder


----------



## AG

Damn, they have 5 2nd round picks


----------



## Diable

This is a good pick by the Sixers, but McDaniels would be a lot better off playing for a contender where he'd have a defined role


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> Man, Diaw is not going anywhere, they need to stop saying that nonsense. Kyle Anderson just took Damion James' role on the roster. Austin Daye better hope they don't take Dwight Powell in the 2nd round.
> 
> Once Chip Engleland gets with Anderson to fix his jumper, he will be a very nice hybrid forward for them. Spurs just always get it right it seems.


This is what they do though. I'm surprised it took me so long to hate every last one of these guys. 

Diaw just played a pivotal role for a championship team, and hes now been replaces with the 30th pick. And these guys say that shit with a straight face. 

Blows my mind. You can't replace a Diaw. Hell, if I'm San Antonio and I'm just going on next year alone and not the future, there's only 3 or 4 guys from this draft I'd replace Boris with next season on another title run.


----------



## Bubbles

Did the Sixers actually pick a player that is going to play for them this season?


----------



## R-Star

AG said:


> Do the Bucks take another Glenn Robinson 20 years later?





Bubbles said:


> I wouldn't mind.


Never thought of that. Wishing they would have. Would have been a nice tip of the hat, and a guy who should be a decent NBA player.


Yet another guy who should have just stayed in the draft last year.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> If it was someone I respected, I'd care. Simmons is a guy who's going to pretend he was calling for Wiggins to go #1 the whole time 5 years from now when hes the best player from the draft and Embiid is on his 4th team and playing 20 games a year.
> 
> Lance is a cancer on the Pacers. I want him cut out.


Was hoping for a tirade. You're going soft on me, old man.


----------



## 29380

Not a big Early fan but good value.


----------



## R-Star

That was just a shitty deal for the Mavs. I hate agreeing with Simmons. 

I've been saying it for 2 years. Chandler is washed up.


----------



## AG

Knicks made a nice pick


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Was hoping for a tirade. You're going soft on me, old man.


If I wasn't watching Big Brother and say it live, know full well I'd have gone off the handle.


----------



## FSH

Knicks win the trade already


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> Simmons is a guy who's going to pretend he was calling for Wiggins to go #1 the whole time 5 years from now when hes the best player from the draft and Embiid is on his 4th team and playing 20 games a year.


I just want to take this opportunity to say that after all the bullshit the Sixers' front office pulled last year to put a crippled team on the floor so that they could secure a top three pick, and now basically flaunting that they're going to do it again by using two lottery picks to pick guys that won't play a single second for the '15 76ers, I'm joining Team R-Star Embiid & Bust. I want to see both guys fail to deliver that shitty franchise so much as a single win. They don't deserve it. And then I want to see Silver and the Board of Governors re-do the lottery rules this summer so that the two worst teams automatically get selections 4 & 5.


----------



## Diable

Early is one hell of a value at this point in the draft


----------



## Adam

E.H. Munro said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to say that after all the bullshit the Sixers' front office pulled last year to put a crippled team on the floor so that they could secure a top three pick, and now basically flaunting that they're going to do it again by using two lottery picks to pick guys that won't play a single second for the '15 76ers, I'm joining Team R-Star Embiid & Bust. I want to see both guys fail to deliver that shitty franchise so much as a single win. They don't deserve it. And then I want to see Silver and the Board of Governors re-do the lottery rules this summer so that the two worst teams automatically get selections 4 & 5.


Haha, be honest, at least a little part of you is pissed that you're not getting that first rounder.

I know how it feels. We had the Phirst (Philly + first) before you and had to watch their shameless antics.


----------



## R-Star

Great. Simmons is going to force feed us this Cleanthony kid for the next 3 years. Awesome. 

Cleanthony? Clean-Tony is a much better name. Sounds like he should be on the Sopranos with my name. **** his real name.


----------



## Floods

I think Bill forgot that Gary Harris is headed to Denver.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482360222980517888
#Analytics


----------



## AG

E.H. Munro said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to say that after all the bullshit the Sixers' front office pulled last year to put a crippled team on the floor so that they could secure a top three pick, and now basically flaunting that they're going to do it again by using two lottery picks to pick guys that won't play a single second for the '15 76ers, I'm joining Team R-Star Embiid & Bust. I want to see both guys fail to deliver that shitty franchise so much as a single win. They don't deserve it. And then I want to see Silver and the Board of Governors re-do the lottery rules this summer so that the two worst teams automatically get selections 4 & 5.


Well they have a plan and that's what they want to do to build their team. I don't hate them for it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Adam said:


> Haha, be honest, at least a little part of you is pissed that you're not getting that first rounder.


You might have me mistaken with someone else, I'd actually prefer that they cash out the first rounders for some real NBA players.


----------



## MemphisX

Diable said:


> Early is one hell of a value at this point in the draft


Early worked out in Memphis. Can't dribble. No go. Not a player.


----------



## MemphisX

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482360222980517888
> #Analytics


Just terrible...


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to say that after all the bullshit the Sixers' front office pulled last year to put a crippled team on the floor so that they could secure a top three pick, and now basically flaunting that they're going to do it again by using two lottery picks to pick guys that won't play a single second for the '15 76ers, I'm joining Team R-Star Embiid & Bust. I want to see both guys fail to deliver that shitty franchise so much as a single win. They don't deserve it. And then I want to see Silver and the Board of Governors re-do the lottery rules this summer so that the two worst teams automatically get selections 4 & 5.


It will be fun to watch. These talking head idiots are already calling Philly a great defensive team. That's funny to me. They'll give up top 5 points in the league next year.

I expect Embiid to bust, and I fully expect guys like Bill and Jalen to slowly move their stance on him over the next few years when Wiggins turns into a sexy 2 way allstar and Parker is getting 20+ a game early on.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Just terrible...


Terrible indeed. Why? Why do this move? 

I just don't get it in a draft like this.


----------



## R-Star

Torontos picks this draft stink by the way. What happened to Ujuri being a wizard?


----------



## AG

Finally, Robinson III


----------



## R-Star

Finally someone takes Robinson. I think he'll be a solid pro. Solid bench guy who can be a stop gap starter at times. Maybe a poor mans Cliff Robinson?


----------



## R-Star

Damn. Wanted to Jokic to fall to Indy. 

Denver is quietly having an amazing draft in my opinion.


----------



## Bogg

I guess getting Tavares as a project center isn't bad if you're taking him in the middle of the second round.


----------



## Diable

This a tall dude


----------



## R-Star

That kid looks lotto pick body wise. 

Hardly any of these "never touched a basketball until he was 18" kids ever turn out well though.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> That kid looks lotto pick body wise.
> 
> Hardly any of these "never touched a basketball until he was 18" kids ever turn out well though.


At 43 though? I mean, Biyombo would have been a great pick at 43. At 7, not so much.


----------



## AG

Russ Smith gets drafted


----------



## Diable

What happened with the Hornets pick? Dwight Powell. Who the hell is that [email protected] Fisher.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> At 43 though? I mean, Biyombo would have been a great pick at 43. At 7, not so much.


I agree, can't go wrong with picking this guy that deep. If he turns out, he'll probably be that guy you say "He went 2nd round?"

And if he doesn't? None of us will remember a couple years from now. Half these kids being drafted will be out of the league in 3-4 years.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Torontos picks this draft stink by the way. What happened to Ujuri being a wizard?


He went full Albert Brooks with some Brazilian nobody has even heard of. Weirdest pick ever.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> My wife is supposed to give birth to our second kid on Saturday. I'm not getting away with as much "Yea.... I'm going to sit in the basement, drink beer and watch basketball." as I used to.


Sounds like you need to lay the law down. :yesyesyes:


----------



## JNice

Rob Hennigan is now petitioning the NBA to make jumpshots illegal.


----------



## Diable

Greek Freak Jr...wait he's the older brother, that did not work at all


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Sounds like you need to lay the law down. :yesyesyes:


And what, have a third kid? **** that. 

Being an adult sucks sometimes. I'm sitting at my computer in the basement. TV is like 50 feet away and I'm wearing headphones so I don't wake my kid up because for some reason his room is like right beside.....

THANNASIS!

my whole surround sound setup so I never get to use it anymore.


----------



## R-Star

Pierre Jackson going to Philly? How many guards to they need?

****, I just don't like what they're doing at all. 

What do they have, like 83 players on the team right now?


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> And what, have a third kid? **** that.
> 
> Being an adult sucks sometimes. I'm sitting at my computer in the basement. TV is like 50 feet away and I'm wearing headphones so I don't wake my kid up because for some reason his room is like right beside.....
> 
> THANNASIS!
> 
> my whole surround sound setup so I never get to use it anymore.


Ya I understand that. I have no kids because I am not nearly mature enough to dedicate my life to mini-human.

One day when Mrs R-Star is out you should sound proof your man cave.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482370324445417472
Cavs are #TeamCanada .


----------



## AG

Are the 76ers done yet? How many players are they going to draft


----------



## Diable

We don't need cap relief unless we are going to sign a big FA. This guy from Xavier is going to Charlotte and not Miami apparently.


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> Great. Simmons is going to force feed us this Cleanthony kid for the next 3 years. Awesome.
> 
> Cleanthony? Clean-Tony is a much better name. Sounds like he should be on the Sopranos with my name. **** his real name.





> Q: What is the story with the name Cleanthony?
> 
> A: You would have to ask my mom that. I’ve never gotten to it. It is what it is. It’s unique. Until yesterday, I thought I was the only guy with the name Cleanthony. Some guy hit me up on Instagram. I put up a picture of me dunking, and he was like “Do it for the Cleanthonys.” People call me Cle. They call me Anthony. They call me everything.


Link

I was hoping there was a cool story to it about how his parents wanted to pay tribute to the ancient Romans by combining the names of Cleopatra and Mark Antony.


----------



## UD40

Diable said:


> We don't need cap relief unless we are going to sign a big FA. This guy from Xavier is going to Charlotte and not Miami apparently.


Part of the Napier deal.


----------



## hobojoe

Diable said:


> We don't need cap relief unless we are going to sign a big FA. This guy from Xavier is going to Charlotte and not Miami apparently.


More money to max out Lance Stephenson.


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Ya I understand that. I have no kids because I am not nearly mature enough to dedicate my life to mini-human.
> 
> One day when Mrs R-Star is out you should sound proof your man cave.


No can do brotetokounmpo. My house has a pretty wide open concept. There's no viable options for sound proofing. 

I have a huge shop attached to the house. I'm looking into getting a big 120 inch 4K projector in there. I already have all my old surround sound theater shit in there since the guy left his stuff at this place when I bought it.


----------



## R-Star

All I want is a center. Give me a big, 7 foot goofy guy. 

That's all I want for Indy.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482371709857959940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482372243679641600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482372553592565761


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> More money to max out Lance Stephenson.


God I hope so. I'd love to hear the Lukes of the world overhype Stephenson and shit talk Paul George, even though they'd have basically the same contract.


----------



## R-Star

WHAT? NO!

What did we get for our pick? Nothing?

**** you Larry Bird.


----------



## Diable

hobojoe said:


> More money to max out Lance Stephenson.



This shit is not funny


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> Link
> 
> I was hoping there was a cool story to it about how his parents wanted to pay tribute to the ancient Romans by combining the names of Cleopatra and Mark Antony.


I'm sticking with Clean Tony bro. 

If he turns into a good player, when he gets hot you could say hes going all Dirty Tony.

It works man, it works.


----------



## R-Star

I'm coming out right now and saying Noel and Embiid will be the worst, most out of place 4-5 combo in the league. 

Rose calling them twin towers? What does Noel even weigh right now? Like 220? 240? I'm going to be laughing about this for years.


----------



## Pyrex

"**** man" lol....what a prick this LaVine is.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> No can do brotetokounmpo. My house has a pretty wide open concept. There's no viable options for sound proofing.
> 
> I have a huge shop attached to the house. I'm looking into getting a big 120 inch 4K projector in there. I already have all my old surround sound theater shit in there since the guy left his stuff at this place when I bought it.


Ok my last idea, sound canceling headphones/ear plugs for the kids?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That looks to me like he said "**** man" out of relief. Look how he had his head down on the table before.


----------



## Hyperion

Pyrex said:


> "**** man" lol....what a prick this LaVine is.


That's a "oh thank god" moment of I ever saw one.


----------



## MojoPin

R-Star said:


> I love Jay Williams. It's good to see old Jayvile Kenevil getting another job.


Amazing NCAA player. Remember that team with Duhon, Dunleavy, Boozer, Battier, and JWill? Unstoppable.

Evil Knievel was an ahole. I'm from the same city as him. My uncle was at one point married to Evil's sister lol.


----------



## Ben

That Isaiah Austin moment overshadowed the whole draft. Amazing.


----------



## Smath

fell asleep last night hehe , 27th pick by Suns is a GREAT one. Bodgan Bogdanovic is a fantastic player!!!! I'v seen him live a FEW times this year!

Suns fans should be proud of their GM, Bogdanovic WILL be the best euro in this draft... yes remember what I predicted... better then Saric!


----------



## omer51

No, he won't. Sasha Pavlovic at best.


----------



## Smath

We'll see about that ;] 

In my opinion hes a good fit in the NBA, they will make him Gallo 2


----------



## Porn Player

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482340301047345152
> Bruno Caboclo 2014 Scouting Video - YouTube


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Marcus13

The 76ers fan base should prolly boycott at this point


----------



## Porn Player

Marcus13 said:


> The 76ers fan base should prolly boycott at this point


They could be incredible in 2 years. 

Nerlens, Embiid, Saric, MCW & likely number 1-3 next year.


----------



## e-monk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuKKhMls0bs#t=105


dude trying not to tear up at 1:40 mark


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Ok my last idea, sound canceling headphones/ear plugs for the kids?


I doubt I'd get away with that. I've got some pretty kick ass wireless headphones for myself. Its not an elaborate 7.1 surround sound setup, but its nice.


----------



## Basel

Porn Player said:


> They could be incredible in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Nerlens, Embiid, Saric, MCW & likely number 1-3 next year.



Big if. High risk, high reward for them right now. We'll see if those moves pan out.


----------



## ATLien

Philadelphia is going to be like the 2000's Clippers. Keep collecting lottery picks until someone pans out and then make trades with your other assets to form a real team


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> They could be incredible in 2 years.
> 
> Nerlens, Embiid, Saric, MCW & likely number 1-3 next year.


Teams never work like that though. Name me the last team where you just dump a bunch of high risk, high reward draft picks together within a 2-3 year period and it worked.

Philly is going to be horrifically bad. People talk about Noel like hes a defensive stopper. The guy is going to get bullied around in the paint. People see a couple blocked shot highlights and they think it equates to some amazing D. Opposing centers are going to eat him up until he gains quite a bit of muscle.

And if I have to see that one single highlight of Embiid doing the shittiest dream shake I've ever seen, I'm going to blow my brains out. There's one video they could find, and Embiid just does a quick body shiver where it looks like hes having a 2 second seizure or something, and Bill Simmons has it on replay yelling "DREAM SHAKE! THIS GUY HAS TO GO FIRST!"

Rant over. Sorry. I just don't see that team doing anything. The last team I can remember jumbling around so much young talent without any real vets was the early 00 Clips. But at least they had Elton Brand.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Philadelphia is going to be like the 2000's Clippers. Keep collecting lottery picks until someone pans out and then make trades with your other assets to form a real team


Guess you wrote this when I was typing out my rant about how tall injured big men are the worst people in the world. 

But yea, the Clips are a good comparison I think.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> Teams never work like that though. Name me the last team where you just dump a bunch of high risk, high reward draft picks together within a 2-3 year period and it worked.
> 
> Philly is going to be horrifically bad. People talk about Noel like hes a defensive stopper. The guy is going to get bullied around in the paint. People see a couple blocked shot highlights and they think it equates to some amazing D. Opposing centers are going to eat him up until he gains quite a bit of muscle.
> 
> And if I have to see that one single highlight of Embiid doing the shittiest dream shake I've ever seen, I'm going to blow my brains out. There's one video they could find, and Embiid just does a quick body shiver where it looks like hes having a 2 second seizure or something, and Bill Simmons has it on replay yelling "DREAM SHAKE! THIS GUY HAS TO GO FIRST!"
> 
> Rant over. Sorry. I just don't see that team doing anything. The last team I can remember jumbling around so much young talent without any real vets was the early 00 Clips. But at least they had Elton Brand.


These pretty much sum up my exact thoughts. I was literally yelling at my tv screen when they were showing those college stats then the side clips


----------



## Jamel Irief

Im glad Im not seemingly the only one that finds Bill Simmons annoying anymore. He writes great articles on history, but is almost unbearable for anything else.


----------



## Marcus13

Jamel Irief said:


> Im glad Im not seemingly the only one that finds Bill Simmons annoying anymore. He writes great articles on history, but is almost unbearable for anything else.


Even the other guys at the table with him last night seemed annoyed with him. He is almost Charles Barkley level with the way he speaks and cuts people off.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Marcus13 said:


> Even the other guys at the table with him last night seemed annoyed with him. He is almost Charles Barkley level with the way he speaks and cuts people off.


At least Barkley is funny though. Simmons just loves analyzing front office moves and throwing out "what-ifs."


----------



## GNG

Did Alonzo Gee (the Gee stands for "Great Talent") get sent to Charlotte for a mid-second rounder last night?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable

The Gee stands for Not Guaranteed, as in adios Mr Gee and we'll keep our dinero. We traded him for the Great Dudley High School graduate Brendan Heywood with his guaranteed contract and Dwight Powell


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> Im glad Im not seemingly the only one that finds Bill Simmons annoying anymore. He writes great articles on history, but is almost unbearable for anything else.


On a Boston board I post at we had a betting pool on whether or not this was the year ESPN pulled the plug on him (ironically the board itself got its start as his private forum).


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> These pretty much sum up my exact thoughts. I was literally yelling at my tv screen when they were showing those college stats then the side clips


Yep. Someone mentioned on here that somebody like Tyrus Thomas or somebody had pretty much the same stats as well. 

Simmons kept saying stuff like "This guy is the next Olajuwon, hes just so fluid." and then turn around and say "I don't know why people compare him to big guys getting this injury and never coming back. Hes built closer to Ibaka than a big man. Jordan got this injury and he was fine!"

So.... like, which one is it? Is he a big man who's the next Olajuwon? Or should we instead compare him health and injury wise to guys like Jordan? I'm not asking that question, since its obvious. Just pointing out the hypocrisy when they talk up players they hyped all year.

Another great one I heard was "Last guys to put up stats like that were Durant and Beasley! You know this kid is going to be a scorer in this league!" Yea, I'm sorry draft annalist guys, but bringing up Durant and Beasley in the same sentence proves my point about you idiots. Beasley was a gigantic bust, but if he had a clean slate in the draft this year they'd post side by side college stats like with Embiid and Olajuwon and say he's the next KD. 

Idiots.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Im glad Im not seemingly the only one that finds Bill Simmons annoying anymore. He writes great articles on history, but is almost unbearable for anything else.


I think once Grantland blew up hes just decided hes the be all end all of scouting and basketball knowledge. What hes actually turned into though is the Luke of sports media.

Simmons went from saying Indiana didn't deserve to be in the playoffs against Atlanta and Washington, even going as far as to calling Washington the more talented team, to then saying Miami would sweep Indy, to then saying they were the most evenly matched teams skill wise after Indy took game 1, to then saying Indiana wasn't even a top 10 team when Miami went on to face the Spurs. And he does it all with a straight face like that's been his opinion the whole time.

I might pay a shit ton of money to sit close to him at a draft so I can just call him out and heckle him on his bullshit. Maybe like 5 years from now and just keep chanting Embiid right behind Simmons head anytime he talks since he'll probably be a fringe NBA player at that point.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I think once Grantland blew up hes just decided hes the be all end all of scouting and basketball knowledge. What hes actually turned into though is the Luke of sports media.
> 
> Simmons went from saying Indiana didn't deserve to be in the playoffs against Atlanta and Washington, even going as far as to calling Washington the more talented team, to then saying Miami would sweep Indy, to then saying they were the most evenly matched teams skill wise after Indy took game 1, to then saying Indiana wasn't even a top 10 team when Miami went on to face the Spurs. And he does it all with a straight face like that's been his opinion the whole time.
> 
> I might pay a shit ton of money to sit close to him at a draft so I can just call him out and heckle him on his bullshit. Maybe like 5 years from now and just keep chanting Embiid right behind Simmons head anytime he talks since he'll probably be a fringe NBA player at that point.


After James hardens rookie season he said the thunder should trade him since he didn't have a great ceiling. Wasn't that fast, limited athletically, blah, blah. Trade him now while he's still a good prospect before his warts are all revealed. 

Then of course the thunder do trade him last year for a lot more than they could of gotten after his rookie season and he blasts them non stop about it. 

I also like his famous bobby Simmons man crush as a clipper and he applauded the bucks for signing such a great player. Then later on bill writes an article about how he should be the GM of the bucks (serious) since he can't be worse than he guy that signed bobby Simmons to big dollars.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Adam said:


> A rookie coach and a 180 lb. rookie *who was mediocre as a rookie in college*? I'd say you will be right back here in the lottery next year.


How is this relevant to what's going on now?


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> I doubt I'd get away with that. I've got some pretty kick ass wireless headphones for myself. Its not an elaborate 7.1 surround sound setup, but its nice.


Alright, I'm out of ideas. Headphones for you. Though that doesn't help when you are drunk and screaming at the TV because Stephenson makes another idiotic play


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Alright, I'm out of ideas. Headphones for you. Though that doesn't help when you are drunk and screaming at the TV because Stephenson makes another idiotic play


Ball usually isn't too bad because Indy games are usually over by 7 or 8 my time. I try not to yell with him around otherwise my kids first words would be "**** Vogel, TAKE LANCE OUT!"


----------

